# First attempt home made poppers



## mdecatur87

Old broomstick, hack saw, drill bit, reflective tape, plastic water bottle, old paint pens, crimps, hooks and some 85lb mono...will post later today after I try them!


























If these don't work I've always got my diamond jigs


----------



## mdecatur87

would appreciate any advice on making some others
I'll be using them from 50 feet off the water from a rig haha

we lose a lot of tackle here, one reason why im doing them myself out of scrap stuff so i'm not just throwing my money away

when we catch fish we have this grappling hook on a caribener that we can usually snag the fish with to bring them up. if the baracoochies dont get them first...


----------



## mdecatur87

Did not get a chance to use them yet today, will try again tomorrow


----------



## mdecatur87

Went out this morning it was beautiful but didn't see any fish. Only baracoochies, stinky ones... Didn't want them hitting my lure so when they'd get close to it I would jerk it away... 
Switched out for an 8 oz wasabi diamond jig that has ALwAYS worked in the past on every single cast but today it failed me, not even a nibble... The other guys that were fishing on the rig today didn't catch anything either...and neither did the boat that's been around us all night


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I hope they work for you.
Jim


----------



## FishBurd27

thats awesome bro! let us know when you catch something with one!!


----------



## toadfrog

*Thanks*

Thanks hope to be of some help and possible source of help to fledgeling tackle makers .


----------



## toadfrog

Believe it or not there are fish in the water that will like your lure . I have caught many a fish on lures that were made from whatever I could lay my hands on . Just don't take noth'in from the wife kitchen stuff . You will regret it . :work:


----------



## troutless

I would have to put in the water to see what action it has and try to tune it up.


----------



## Bannytyncity

We lose a lot of tackle here.

____________________________
Harley's harlequin sexy army costumes played in perfectly to the style.


----------



## cgerace19

I see this is an old post but wanted to share what we were doing off a rig recently.

We were using stainless pipe crimped on the ends with a treble hook. Wrapped reflective tape around it. We were slaughtering the tuna. Lose a lure, make another. Caught BFT, YFT, mahi, even had a marlin after it.


----------



## seacer

Just wondering what kind of fish is these poppers targetting?

searacer


----------

